
Ask HN: What are your favorite YouTube channels to learn stuff? - sherlock_h
Any kind of channels are ok! I am specifically interested in urban (balcony) gardening, guitar and gaming (Apex Legends).<p>Would be interested in what other people are watching and what other cool channels are out there.
======
HocusLocus
Louis Rossman
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl2mFZoRqjw_ELax4Yisf6w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCl2mFZoRqjw_ELax4Yisf6w)
Routinely shows bench scope detail of him doing circuit troubleshooting and
replace of "no user serviceable parts" modern surface mount Apple stuff, but
in the process shows good heart and entertaining moxie.

EEVBlog (David L. Jones)
[https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog](https://www.youtube.com/user/EEVblog)
Likes to take things apart and people send him things, but he is a great
teacher and gives an amazing does of theory and design practice, and (very
rare!) his electronics design knowledge spans part and practice back to the
early 1970s.

bigclivedotcom
[https://www.youtube.com/user/bigclivedotcom/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/bigclivedotcom/videos)
Famous for his teardowns of the most ludircous and trashy designs, he's a
maverick experimenter who plods along and pokes and prods and touches things
he shouldn't, just like you would.

~~~
spectramax
I do not recommend Louis Rossman. Instead of learning, you’ll listen to
endless hateful anti-Apple rants, deceitful personal attacks and
unsubstantiated speculations of how terrible Apple engineers are - the whole
community is cultish and they love listening to LR just about anything. I
despise his channel and his popularity.

~~~
HocusLocus
Rossman has earned his grumpy and acerbic attitude in an old fashioned and
honest way: routinely repairing expensive devices that were not meant to be
repaired. Having to salvage working components from salvaged boards because
the manufacturer decided not to supply them. His board working technique is
first rate and he goes to great lengths to show you every step of the process.
You learn things even if you were to mute the audio and play "Endless Sax Man"
instead! How many other Youtube channels would survive that treatment?

Apple engineers are first rate also, but they've been dis-incentivized to do
anything that would make affordable component level repair part of the life
cycle, its parts distributed widely enough to be accessible, and technicians
(factory trained or otherwise) capable, Unless this corporate approach FAILS
spectacularly in the end, the human race is heading into a cul de sac of
evolution by having its most essential technologies hanging by tiny threads.
Some day Apple will decline and their newer technology will all be in the
landfill... and Rossman will still be repairing last-generation boards.

But... by failing to make things repairable and removing whole customer care
layers from their business plan, Apple has managed to bring prices down!
That's a joke BTW

------
Rotten194
Among others that have already been mentioned (Applied Science, Bon Appetit,
Food Wishes, etc.):

* Game Maker's Toolkit -- in depth analysis of game mechanics and game design (from a journalist / player perspective, not so much a technical one -- though he does host yearly game jams -- my point-and-type entry last year was [https://vgel.itch.io/themengi](https://vgel.itch.io/themengi) </shameless plug>)

* NativLang -- (Mostly comparative / descriptive) linguistics videos

* Historia Civilis -- very in-depth takes on (mostly ancient) history, military, & politics

* Clickspring -- professional clockmaker, has a series of him building a mechanical clock, and is currently working on a series of him recreating the Antikythera Mechanism with investigations into the original construction methods

* This Old Tony -- videos on hobby machine shop projects

* Steve1989MREInfo -- showcases old military MREs, talks about their design / development, and eats & reviews them... including 40+ year old ones. It sounds weird, but it's strangely interesting and calming.

~~~
SN76477
If you enjoy game makers toolkit the GDC channel has a lot of good similar
stuff.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0JB7TSe49lg56u6qH8y_MQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0JB7TSe49lg56u6qH8y_MQ)

------
Discere
I really love the conciseness and accessibility of 'Two Minute Papers' \-
"Awesome research for everyone. Two new science videos every week. You'll love
it!"

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbfYPyITQ-7l4upoX8nvctg)

------
silverfox17
AvE - General engineering

Strange Parts - interesting electronics

Electroboom - blows up interesting electronics

Mark Rober - ex NASA engineer, builds cool stuff

Finish Carpentry TV - gives info on finish carpentry

Jay Bates - Woodworking - good woodworker

SmarterEveryDay - interesting science topics

Bald and Bankrupt - explores Russia and other countries

Curious Droid - NASA history

Bosnianbill - lockpicking

LEMMiNO - general documentaries

Cody'sLab - chemistry

Mustie1 - small engine repair

Matt Risinger - newer building trends

The Wood Whisperer - woodworking

Project Farm - tests products (oil, fuel, etc) against each other

bigclivedotcom - examines / fixes electronics

~~~
ryanmercer
>Cody'sLab - chemistry

NileRed is far better (in content, video/lighting quality and Editing). His
newer channel NileBlue shows him safely cleaning up and what not.

And he's not currently going through what appears to be a mental breakdown.
Cody had the feds come out to his property after he posted several
questionable videos (like rushing through an airport talking about blowing
himself up, showing all of the radioactive ore and yellow cake he has just
laying around, showing videos of jars of poison next to his canned food at
home etc) and had his girlfriend leave him around which time he started being
super mopey on his channel and wearing chainmail everywhere and using mercury
as mouthwash.

~~~
headShrinker
> girlfriend leave him around which time he started being super mopey

That tends to happen.

I often wonder what enables people to leave such scathing reviews of someone
else's work. Reviewers like you had nothing to do with the production or
promotion of videos and often don't pay anything to watch them. If a user
feels a channel is going awry, they have no resistance to belittling the
creator and doing so with a total lack of empathy.

Sure the anonymity is a huge factor that doesn't make someone care enough to
write about it. It's as if you felt a sense of ownership in Cody'sLab and he
let you down when he began to display the negative affects of his real live in
the videos he created.

Your feeling of ownership over something you have done nothing to earn is
entitlement. YT creators are just people and they don't get paid a lot. They
are constantly chasing an algorithm created within a labyrinth for which they
have they have no control over. They feel they need to create and post weekly
or they will be penalized. Once they achieve Internet influencer status they
find it is a very lonely depressing place to be and everyone watching has
demands yet provides no money and no help to create. It's frankly disgusting
to see people behave this way.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mv0vwb08Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1mv0vwb08Y)

In this video Cody'sLab clearly spells out that he's going through a hard time
in his life. He's allowed to be human. If you don't like it just move on and
shut your mouth. Have some dignity and allow others around you to reclaim or
maintain their dignity and self-respect.

~~~
iamnotacrook
"I often wonder what enables people to leave such scathing reviews of someone
else's work."

Possibly some sort of internet-enabled device running a web browser?

"Reviewers like you had nothing to do with the production or promotion of
videos and often don't pay anything to watch them."

That's true of practically all reviewers of every product/service ever. In
fact, if they were involved in any way it would deserve some sort of "vested
interest" warning. It's also true of much of the content on youtube.

"It's as if you felt a sense of ownership in Cody'sLab and he let you down
when he began to display the negative affects of his real live in the videos
he created....Your feeling of ownership over something you have done nothing
to earn is entitlement."

I don't see that in the original comment at all. They just seem to prefer
channel 1 over channel 2, and gave a reason ("..shows him safely cleaning up
and what not.."). What's wrong with that?

If one is producing youtube videos for fun, and finds it no fun, they should
stop. Likewise, if they're doing it for money and not making enough money,
stop. No-one's forcing them to do it. Nobody owes them anything. There are a
million other channels out there, and i'm grateful to the OP and everyone else
in this thread for pointing them out.

------
appstorelottery
Primitive technology

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

------
aaronarduino

      Rick Beato
      3blue1brown
      Smarter Every Day
      Bon Appetit
      Monty McKinnon
      Strange Parts
      Half as Interesting
      Produce Like A Pro
      Cinematography Database
      J M Archer
      Mix With The Masters
      Nerdwriter1
      Pensado's Place
      Peter Hurley
      Robert Scovill
      This Guy Edits

~~~
potta_coffee
Rick Beato's channel is pure gold. Probably my favorite channel of all time
(so far). The only other recommendation you've made that I recognize is
Smarter Every Day, that one's great too.

~~~
tasty_freeze
At first I got taken in by Rick Beato. He is terrifically knowledgeable about
music theory and plays a number of instruments well.

But it didn't take long to notice that his presentations of music theory are
not done to help the listener understand music theory. They are done to show
how terrifically smart Rick Beato is. I suspect a lot of his fans know enough
music theory that they nod their heads at the parts they understand and it
makes them feel good that they can follow. But it is terrible if you actually
want to learn.

There are much better youtubers that present music theory that is conducive to
learning.

------
666lumberjack
Polymatter - mostly about company / nation scale economics. Possibly too high-
level for the average HNer.

Mustard - great videos about the history of notable vehicles - mostly planes,
with a couple of trains. Mixture of historical footage and great animation.

Journey to the Microcosmos - very new channel, basically little nature
documentaries about microorganisms.

Robert Miles - really great videos about AI safety - why it's important, what
the cutting edge of research is etc.

Captain Disillusion - VFX breakdowns of hoax videos and some explanations of
video technology. His channel also hosts videos of a couple of his talks,
which are excellent.

Tom Scott - five minute videos from interesting places, plus some layman level
programming topics.

Jay Foreman - mostly maps and politics combined with British humour.

TechAltar - Tech company strategy discussion - some normie topics, but some
interesting insights as well.

Internet Historian - very well made videos about significant events in
'Internet Culture'. Famous/signifant 4chan raids, cons that went badly and
other misc stuff like Fyre festival and the launch of Fallout 76 that spawned
a lot of discussion and memes. Definitely not for everyone.

I'm not sure whether you'd consider review channels educational but if you do
then I like:

LinusTechTips, MKBHD, Dave2D, Jenny Nicholson, Ralphthemoviemaker

------
cpete
Out of necessity, lately it's been Grayfurnaceman
([https://www.youtube.com/user/grayfurnaceman](https://www.youtube.com/user/grayfurnaceman))
for home HVAC/appliance repair and Scotty Kilmer
([https://www.youtube.com/user/scottykilmer](https://www.youtube.com/user/scottykilmer))
for auto repair.

For fun: Amarguitar for Phish guitar solo analysis and lessons:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCP31spBZuvhmXf2gz9ugO8w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCP31spBZuvhmXf2gz9ugO8w)

------
gjeffries
TwoSetViolin - classical violinists provide music theory infused hilarity

NardwuarServiette - idiosyncratic and over-researched interviews with
musicians of all kinds

matthias wandel - canadian engineer and one of youtube's early wood working
wizards

sam johnson - voice teacher analyzes vocal performances

practical engineering - civil engineering videos

Hand Tool Rescue - old tool rebuilds

mr. chickadee - handtool woodcraft and traditional building techniques

RegularCars - sassy and knowledgeable reviews of regular cars

------
vegasAdventurer
My favorites, in no particular order: TheBrainScoop
[https://www.youtube.com/user/thebrainscoop](https://www.youtube.com/user/thebrainscoop)

Adam Ragusea (cooking)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9_p50tH3WmMslWRWKnM7dQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9_p50tH3WmMslWRWKnM7dQ)

Tom Scott [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBa659QWEk1AI4Tg--
mrJ2A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBa659QWEk1AI4Tg--mrJ2A)

Smarter Every Day
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6107grRI4m0o2-emgoDnAA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6107grRI4m0o2-emgoDnAA)

Minute Earth
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeiYXex_fwgYDonaTcSIk6w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeiYXex_fwgYDonaTcSIk6w)

Minute Physics
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUHW94eEFW7hkUMVaZz4eDg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUHW94eEFW7hkUMVaZz4eDg)

Numberphile
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoxcjq-8xIDTYp3uz647V5A)

Veritasium
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnyfMqiRRG1u-2MsSQLbXA)

You suck at cooking
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCekQr9znsk2vWxBo3YiLq2w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCekQr9znsk2vWxBo3YiLq2w)

------
headShrinker
Tech Ingredients - Speaker and science maker series.

Savage Geese - Long form in-depth car reviews.

Rich Rebuilds - Guy rebuilds decommissioned Teslas.

Joe Rogan Experience - Longform interviews.

PBS SpaceTime - Quantum Physicist explains astrophysics.

Scott Manley - Everything space travel.

Joe Scott - Science for the masses.

SciShow - Science for the masses.

French Guy Cooking - French cooking.

FortNine - Motorcycle advice and reviews.

Bon Appetit - Cooking.

mtmwood - Making Chess and cutting boards.

kobeomsuk - Japanese handmade furniture.

Tom Scott - Applied Science.

SteveMould - Physics explanations.

Hudson Henry Photography - Photography.

Rick Beato - Music theory.

What I've Learned - Diet and Nutrition.

How To Drink - Cocktail mixology.

Firebox Stove - Camping cooking.

Forty Times Around - Motorcycle camping.

Stock & Barrel Co - Making leather apparel.

Thomas Heaton - Landscape Photography.

Simon Baxter - Landscape Photography.

WiseCrack - Film Theory.

The Film Theorists - Movie breakdowns.

Rare Earth - Sociology.

~~~
wideroots
kobeomsuk is a Korean furniture making channel

~~~
headShrinker
My Bad, thanks for the correction :)

------
drewrv
I'm on a phone so links are hard, but I'll throw in...

\- Woodworking for mere mortals, it's a series that goes into detail about
basic things for beginner woodworkers.

\- PBS Spacetime, they cover astronomy and cosmology at a nice level for
educated laypeople.

------
Dowwie
AvE Electronics is a hilarious, foul-mouthed Canadian who dismantles power
tools and appliances and gives a thorough guided tour and quality assessment.
His show is great fun.

------
noradbase
Fun Fun Function, JS specific:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO1cgjhGzsSYb1rsB4bFe4Q)

Computerphile, general CS topics and computing history:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Computerphile](https://www.youtube.com/user/Computerphile)

Biographics, 20-minute biographies of historical figures:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClnDI2sdehVm1zm_LmUHsjQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClnDI2sdehVm1zm_LmUHsjQ)

Intelligence Squared, long-form structured debates on current-day issues:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/iqsquared](https://www.youtube.com/user/iqsquared)

~~~
kaicianflone
MBJ <3

------
Griever
AvE - very intelligent and humorous guy who tears down tools and explains how
they work. Probably my favorite channel.

Edge Precision - heavy duty CNC machinist
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCkSr3M8GXbS4txqPY7OMxQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCkSr3M8GXbS4txqPY7OMxQ)

Essential Craftsman - construction, tools, etc. Has a great new series where
he is walking through the entire construction of a home, dubbed the "spec
house"
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzr30osBdTmuFUS8IfXtXmg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzr30osBdTmuFUS8IfXtXmg)

Frank Howarth - woodworking
[https://www.youtube.com/user/urbanTrash](https://www.youtube.com/user/urbanTrash)

Matthewmatosis - long-form video game analysis
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthewmatosis](https://www.youtube.com/user/Matthewmatosis)

NurdRage - incredibly interesting high level chemistry (to me at least). Has a
really great series where he finds a new way to make Sodium Metal.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/NurdRage](https://www.youtube.com/user/NurdRage)

RR Buildings - post-frame construction, tool reviews
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWXEQsK3UiHszjwgGN5HUeQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWXEQsK3UiHszjwgGN5HUeQ)

This Old Tony - machining, welding. Very funny!
[https://www.youtube.com/user/featony](https://www.youtube.com/user/featony)

Vancouver Carpenter - mostly drywall tips. Offers very clear explanations of
how to do various drywall jobs
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbZdXox6mKHdcT2QdVT-
goQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbZdXox6mKHdcT2QdVT-goQ)

------
jpl56
Numberphile and Computerphile : maths and computer topics. I learned all about
the Enigma machine on there.

Standupmaths with Matt Parker, inventor of the famous "Parker Square"

Ben Eater : Electronics, breadboards, computer logic.

Astronogeek (in French) : astronomy. He also debunks UFO and crop circle
stuff.

~~~
numlock86
Numberphile is great, but Computerphile to me feels like a kinda lame rip-off
with computer related topics really. It's mostly about the depth and
presentation I think. Compared to Numberphile their videos are (at least for
me) sort of superficial. The original problem most likely lies in topics being
much more complex: It's easier to show and explain an OEIS or describe an
interesting conjecture with a hand full formulas and proofs than to explain
the entire concept behind e.g. machine learning or computer graphics in a ~15
minute video.

Example: There was a video about dithering not so long ago which basically
boils down to "Well, if 2 of 2 pixels are black you perceive it as black, and
if there is 0 of 2 black, it's white, and in between it's gray ..." The actual
methods used (e.g. Floyd, Stucki etc.) and how they work? Not really.

------
logari
A very general question there because stuff can be so many things!

Try:

Boris (search: boris kvass) this guy cooks Russian food, and is quite funny.

Except TypeError: Then I suggest Herbert Gross teaching Linear Algebra at MIT
(they dont have such teachers anymore).

I also like the charming Python lady at Socratica.

And if you want to learn about Islam (and not the fake narrative imposed by
MSM) Mufti Menk is a good source. You can learn about who Moslems really are,
as opposed to the propaganda that is going on now with the "terrorism" circus.

Finally, Talos Principle game walkthrough by Derek Banas is good fun if you
are into logic and games.

------
slunk
Lots of good suggestions in here. One I haven't seen mentioned yet is NileRed
for those interested in chemistry
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFhXFikryT4aFcLkLw2LBLA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFhXFikryT4aFcLkLw2LBLA)).

------
cbanek
Lindsay Ellis. While she does mostly film movies, she's also done some great
documentaries about YouTube, fair use, etc. It's very long form, with not a
lot of clickbait or CTAs. I think she's heading more that way these days, and
she is entertaining, insightful, and wicked smart.

------
ElTejaso
Medlife Crisis is great, does videos about medicine:
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgRBRE1DUP2w7HTH9j_L4OQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgRBRE1DUP2w7HTH9j_L4OQ))

kiwami japan teaches a lot about various material properties without saying a
single word:
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg3qsVzHeUt5_cPpcRtoaJQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCg3qsVzHeUt5_cPpcRtoaJQ))
PolyMatter is really good at economics and politics:
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgNg3vwj3xt7QOrcIDaHdFg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgNg3vwj3xt7QOrcIDaHdFg))

Guitar and other music channels: Davie504
([https://www.youtube.com/user/Davie504](https://www.youtube.com/user/Davie504))
Rob Scallon
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyDZai57BfE_N0SaBkKQyXg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyDZai57BfE_N0SaBkKQyXg))
TwoSetViolin ([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAzKFALPuF_EPe-
AEI0WFFw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAzKFALPuF_EPe-AEI0WFFw))

------
snapetom
They're not creating new content, but Every Frame a Painting was superb for
cinematography.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/everyframeapainting](https://www.youtube.com/user/everyframeapainting)

------
unicornporn
* Park Tool - [https://www.youtube.com/user/parktoolcompany](https://www.youtube.com/user/parktoolcompany) \- Tutorials for maintaining the most important machine ever invented.

------
personlurking
\- Lex Fridman
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSHZKyawb77ixDdsGog4iWA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSHZKyawb77ixDdsGog4iWA)

\- Rebel Wisdom [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFQ6Gptuq-
sLflbJ4YY3Umw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFQ6Gptuq-sLflbJ4YY3Umw)

\- Fresh Out - Life After The Penitentiary
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTsGL6oeAKi4lHIMfWwkcyA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTsGL6oeAKi4lHIMfWwkcyA)

\- Living Big In A Tiny House
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoNTMWgGuXtGPLv9UeJZwBw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoNTMWgGuXtGPLv9UeJZwBw)

\- JunsKitchen
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRxAgfYexGLlu1WHGIMUDqw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRxAgfYexGLlu1WHGIMUDqw)

\- TrueFood TV
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOaof-3dr6b7dFIxNP_1Wlw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOaof-3dr6b7dFIxNP_1Wlw)

------
a-afterglow
Dogen.

Though mostly satirical rather than actually educational lessons, I've
recently found it to be an amazing channel. Some of his videos are almost
poetic. They give an insight into Japanese culture and quirks. He also offers
actual classes via Patreon.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucqMh9iYpTo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucqMh9iYpTo)

------
kediz
Oversimplified at:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNIuvl7V8zACPpTmmNIqP2A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNIuvl7V8zACPpTmmNIqP2A)

It is a channel devoted to historical events(mostly wars) and it is very on
point and entertaining. With only 10+ videos out, it has already gotten 2
millions + subscribers.

------
ratbum
Philosophy Tube is pretty good for exactly what you'd expect. The recent stuff
is mostly political, but the old stuff is a really good starting point for
general philosophy.

~~~
r3bl
And if you're into political stuff and want to actually have your views
challenged instead of reinforced, on top of Philosophy Tube I'd also
recommend: ContraPoints, Some More News, Shaun, Innuendo Studios, Three
Arrows.

~~~
ratbum
I've seen at least some of most of those, but given my views, those would
mostly reinforce them.

~~~
r3bl
Fair enough. I've used that term because I wanted to represent them as left-
leaning "saviors" (as in, opposition to PragerU, Shapiro, JBP, Crowder, and
the rest of the shit on YouTube that only reinforces bigotry) without my
comment getting flagged.

------
cosmic_quanta
I'm a big fan of engineerguy
([https://www.youtube.com/user/engineerguyvideo](https://www.youtube.com/user/engineerguyvideo)).
Lots of older tech explained.

As for Apex Legends, I find that Frothy
([https://www.youtube.com/user/FrothyOmen](https://www.youtube.com/user/FrothyOmen))
has some great strategy and discussion videos.

For general gaming topics, can't go wrong with Raycevick
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1JTQBa5QxZCpXrFSkMxmPw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1JTQBa5QxZCpXrFSkMxmPw)).
His "Years later" series of videos is a highlight.

------
relaunched
I watch a lot of cooking channels. Here are a few of my favorites:

[https://www.youtube.com/user/MindofaChef](https://www.youtube.com/user/MindofaChef)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/foodandwinevideo](https://www.youtube.com/user/foodandwinevideo)
\- Jacques Pepin

[https://www.youtube.com/user/BBQwithFranklin](https://www.youtube.com/user/BBQwithFranklin)
\- Aaron Franklin

[https://www.youtube.com/user/CIANetwork](https://www.youtube.com/user/CIANetwork)

~~~
ed_at_work
If you like Indian, "Get Curried" has some amazing recipes :
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChYpOn9tfcJkfjq7e0KaAhw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChYpOn9tfcJkfjq7e0KaAhw)

------
st1ck
If you're into language learning, Easy Languages:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/magauchsein/playlists](https://www.youtube.com/user/magauchsein/playlists)

------
cweagans
Ben Eater for digital electronics (he's got an excellent series about building
an 8 bit computer from scratch)

------
carusooneliner
MRC Laboratory for Molecular Biology, videos on molecular biology research by
Nobel Prize winners from the institute:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/LMBCambridge/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/LMBCambridge/videos)

Leiden University, video series on Philosophy of the Humanities:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4ChzesrWKI&list=PLPeStI124d...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4ChzesrWKI&list=PLPeStI124dee1ByfcDzRvPxKDNb0GQjmo)

Computer Chronicles, TV show on computer technology from the 80s and 90s:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ComputerChroniclesYT/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/ComputerChroniclesYT/videos)

Peter Thiel's talks and interviews:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3ObfUE2qbhzkC11v0WQtQg/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3ObfUE2qbhzkC11v0WQtQg/videos)

Best of Startup Secrets featuring Michael Skok:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxpB5Hi17Tp2cAs_OoRZS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxpB5Hi17Tp2cAs_OoRZSHqohHJhy9AWo)

------
m1aw
Some of my favorites are:

* CGPGrey - 10 minutes long explanations about some topic

* Seytonic - General security and electronic channel

* LiveOverflow - Computer security and software

* FunFunFunction - Functional programming and other CS topics

* GamersNexus - Most in depth computer hardware reviews on Youtube

* Actually Hardcore Overclocking (BuildZoid) - Hardware analyses

* Todd V - Seduction / Social Skills

Ands lot's that people have already talked about like PolyMatter, Louis
Rossman, Tom Scott, Brady Haran's Channels (Numberphile, Periodic Table...),
and much more...

~~~
Maultasche
FunFunFunction is my favorite. It has a nice balance of silliness and
interesting information.

------
zexodus
Electroboom (Electronics)
[https://m.youtube.com/user/msadaghd](https://m.youtube.com/user/msadaghd)

~~~
dreamcompiler
Electroboom is very entertaining and knowledgable, but it bugs me that he
purposely shocks himself almost every episode. His safety practices are
terrible. I get that that's part of the joke, and as long as you know it's a
joke, fine. But somebody who doesn't get the joke and tries to copy him could
get hurt.

Of course this is Youtube, so anybody who blindly copies anything there is
asking for trouble.

~~~
taejo
My perception of Electroboom is that he makes it blindingly obvious why you
shouldn't blindly copy him: as you say, he shocks himself in almost every
episode. To me, at least, the message is that if you try to do what he does,
you'll get shocked, and if you don't know _exactly_ what you're doing, those
shocks can kill you (surely he very carefully calculates how much he's going
to injure himself?). I find that message makes me much more careful than the
generic "don't try this at home unless you know what you're doing", where I
don't really have a good way to assess whether I know what I'm doing.

------
signal_space
I really enjoy math videos on youtube.
[https://www.youtube.com/user/MIT](https://www.youtube.com/user/MIT) anything
with Gil Strang is fantastic.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtAIs1VCQrymlAnw3mGonhw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtAIs1VCQrymlAnw3mGonhw)
appeals to my sense of humor.

------
Cryptokrates
If you like lasers and everything related check out styropyro

[https://www.youtube.com/user/styropyro](https://www.youtube.com/user/styropyro)

Also, for random contraptions/robots Michael Reeves delivers hilarious content

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtHaxi4GTYDpJgMSGy7AeSw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtHaxi4GTYDpJgMSGy7AeSw)

------
dual_basis
I just found this channel and I'm amazed at how technical and well researched
everything is: Tech Ingredients

The best thing is that he repeats experiments to verify the concepts he is
exploring. It seems to still be in its infancy, it could benefit from
practical improvements, such as including links to parts, as well as
professional video editing, but the content is really strong.

~~~
Griever
I too can vouch for Tech Ingredients! Fantastic channel with some really
interesting experiments on there.

------
spectramax
Tech Ingredients and Applied Science. Just phenomenal. Absolutely amazing.

------
russley
I love exploring different fields that I really know little about. One of my
favorite channels is NileRed (and alternative channel NileBlue) which is a
chemistry channel that really acts like a proper science channel. NileBlue has
recently been showing the clean-up process of projects featured on the main
channel, which are just as interesting.

------
Rebelgecko
Andreas Spiess has some great content, especially for ESP series
microcontrollers. He has some videos on soil sensors that you might find
interesting.
([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu7_D0o48KbfhpEohoP7YSQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu7_D0o48KbfhpEohoP7YSQ))

------
ian0
My all time favorites:

Isaac Arthur - Futurism (A must for any Sci-fi fan)

Astrum - Astronomy (easy astronomy!)

Redlettermedia - Film reviews (Rambling. Incredibly bad puns. Acquired taste)

Baldandbankrupt - Amazing travel blog

Videogamedunkey - Game reviews (and occasionally a song)

Food Busker - Food (recipes & learning about different types of food like
Ramen / Beef etc)

Bonus:

RaggtagGamer - Apex Legends Gutter-tier gamer (since you mentioned apex)

------
_agdistis
Binging with Babish:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJHA_jMfCvEnv-3kRjTCQXw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJHA_jMfCvEnv-3kRjTCQXw)

His basisc series is what has essentially been teaching me how to cook, and
the binging series is great for getting some inspiration.

------
eden_hazard
I really like Bucky Roberts. His channel name is "TheNewBoston." He has a fun
way of teaching and gets to the point. I started programming 6 years ago
watching his intro to java videos. 6 years later he has millions of
subscribers and has videos on a ton of topics including how to make beer lol.

~~~
raghavkukreti
I still remember back in 2010 when I was in 5th grade watching his HTML/CSS
videos, as a child no other tutorial series stuck as his did. really great
work

------
DanBC
I've been really enjoying these two:

Jamie Windsor (photography)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxCFQfO05RinX6x_r5VVuiA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxCFQfO05RinX6x_r5VVuiA)

The Crafsman SteadyCraftin (various crafting techniques, mostly around making
small models and casts)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzsjHlc0WRwZYwlinsmtM4w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzsjHlc0WRwZYwlinsmtM4w)

For cooking I was watching Alex the French Guy but his channel fell into
content that's a bit too formulaic for me:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/FrenchGuyCooking](https://www.youtube.com/user/FrenchGuyCooking)

I'm watching Binging with Babesh and picking up some tips from that.

------
mayormcmatt
Lots of great material here to check out after work!

My contribution is a vintage stuff restoration channel called My Mechanics. No
verbal explanations of what he's doing, just some subtitles where necessary,
and I find this really helps me focus on what he's doing with his hands while
restoring these bits.

------
memset
Aimee Nolte Music - really excellent jazz piano and theory with practical
examples and explanations

------
bgd77
DocMikeEvans -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/DocMikeEvans](https://www.youtube.com/user/DocMikeEvans)
\- Health tips from a Canadian doctor (as they say on their page, a "Med
School for the Public")

Eastory -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCElybFZ60Hk1NSjgCf7I2sg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCElybFZ60Hk1NSjgCf7I2sg)
\- History channel focused on Easter Europe and WW2 (for now); very similar
with Historia Civilis, which has already been mentioned here; their animated
maps of WW2 or mind-blowing; highly recommended

High Pressure Aviation Films -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCopOnltjd_os9EhR0nE_tSA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCopOnltjd_os9EhR0nE_tSA)
\- cockpit video recordings of takeoffs/landings from various planes and
airports; they include airport maps, radio traffic and subtitles (the guys are
French)

Historia Civilis -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCv_vLHiWVBh_FR9vbeuiY-A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCv_vLHiWVBh_FR9vbeuiY-A)
\- already mentioned here, very nice history channel

J Utah -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBcVQr-07MH-p9e2kRTdB3A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBcVQr-07MH-p9e2kRTdB3A)
\- the guy drives through downtown of major cities, especially from
USA/Canada, but also Europe; I guess you learn about other cities in these
videos :)

Kurzgesagt -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsXVk37bltHxD1rDPwtNM8Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsXVk37bltHxD1rDPwtNM8Q)
\- general channel about science

Nerdwriter1 -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Nerdwriter1](https://www.youtube.com/user/Nerdwriter1)
\- a channel about movies and art in general

Thanks for the other people that commented, I found some nice channels that I
didn't know about!

------
rotexo
Very niche, but good: Eli Fieldsteel’s YouTube channel for learning
Supercollider, the programming language attached to a powerful audio synthesis
engine. He also goes into building custom interfaces for experimental music
with arduino.

~~~
Archit3ch
He also explains SuperCollider's quirks that might confuse a beginner as they
come up, in a way that doesn't overwhelm.

------
mutac
* thebennybox (3d and 2d rendering and game engine development tutorials)

* Periodic Videos (charming elemental chemistry)

* Kristen Dirksen (alternative living spaces)

* Practical Engineering (civil engineering)

* Kruggsmash (neat things to do in dwarf fortress, so you don't have to)

------
qwert12345887
Any channel which gives a high level view on various software tools i.e what
was used before, what problem they were trying to solve, practical usecases,
pros and cons , any new tools in that space.

Or ELI5 on various Enterprise stacks.

------
kaicianflone
TechLead - Awesome for general coding practices

Fun Fun Function by MBJ - Amazing for learning the ins and outs of Javascript.

Traversy Media - All around amazing coding tutorials.

Level Up Tuts by Stolinski - Beat boy teaching us the ins and outs of web
development

------
kwoff
* [https://www.youtube.com/user/TheScienceAsylum](https://www.youtube.com/user/TheScienceAsylum) \- like a kid's science channel but often surprisingly deep

* [https://www.youtube.com/user/lefticus1](https://www.youtube.com/user/lefticus1) \- C++ trivia, weekly short

* [https://www.youtube.com/user/whatdamath](https://www.youtube.com/user/whatdamath) \- astronomy, daily 10 min

------
AceyMan
For real maths, 3blue1brown is my go-to (1.9M subscribers, fwiw).

For "real science" with younger kids (or just non-sci/eng people), Kurzgesagt
is wonderful.

And +1 for Minute Physics (previously mentioned).

------
mindcrime
Some of my favorites include:

Professor Leonard - math

NancyPi - math

EEVBlog - electronics / electrical engineering

3blue1brown - math

Lex Fridman - AI

~~~
ludicast
Agree with your math choices. Professor Leonard is an underrated workhorse -
every few months I refresh my knowledge on his channel.

------
sherlock_h
I really like

* Self Sufficient Me ([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJZTjBlrnDHYmf0F-eYXA3Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJZTjBlrnDHYmf0F-eYXA3Q)) – channel about gardening * The Gaming Merchant ([https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz2_M6-NBgdiLvDOmlH074g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCz2_M6-NBgdiLvDOmlH074g)) – great tutorials for Apex Legends

------
ripley12
The CMU Database Group:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnBsf2rH-K7pn09rb3qvkA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHnBsf2rH-K7pn09rb3qvkA)

It's mostly run by Andy Pavlo, a professor at CMU. Full recordings with
slides+notes of class lectures, and lots of talks by visiting lecturers. It's
far and away the best resource I've found for learning about DB internals.

------
Tomte
Paul Harrell — Guns

I'm a typical European with only basic training in the armed forces, no other
gun relation, I believe in strict gun control, and yet — those videos are
fascinating. All those different guns (he's an expert in black powder guns,
muzzle-loaded), the monotonous readings from the chronograph, anecdotes and a
really down-to-earth and a bit awkward presenter. It's a time sink I've been
sucked into lately.

~~~
mrguyorama
Check out forgotten weapons. It has all sorts of history of the development of
certain firearms and inspects them as artifacts and engineering marvels.

------
macando
CGP Grey - Similar in spirit to Wait But Why blog. Great, insightful, cartoony
explanations.

Futur - Not just a great resource on design but on how to run your own
company.

------
cannedslime
A channel I don't see in this thread is "The Thought Emporium", and I think he
deserves at least an honorable mention with all the recommendations for Nile
Red, Applied Science and Tech ingredients. Its very much in the same vein.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCV5vCi3jPJdURZwAOO_FNfQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCV5vCi3jPJdURZwAOO_FNfQ)

------
martinni
IppSec.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCa6eh7gCkpPo5XXUDfygQQA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCa6eh7gCkpPo5XXUDfygQQA)
He does offline HackTheBox boxes, very detailed clear explanation. Excellent
resource for anyone interested in hacking and exploits. It's also very fun to
spin up the box yourself and follow along.

------
IMAYousaf
I really like Ashton Gleckman’s YT channel. He goes over the process of making
and composing movie scores. Check out the video on the Dark Knight. It’s
fantastic. Unsurprisingly he got hired by Hans Zimmer’s studio.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9Z0p8W-IvB_2K_cAQdf7bg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9Z0p8W-IvB_2K_cAQdf7bg)

------
spurmboy
YouTube is so good and so unfortunate at the same time. YouTube has
revolutionized educational content. And I’m not talking about cookie cutter
wendover productions, thanks-to-our-sponsor-nord-vpn kind of educational
channels. I’m talking about ave, thunderfoot, mikeselectricstuff, and etc.
videos coming from engineers who are on the ground and who provide the most
clear, unbiased and complete information on whatever they find that is
relevant to their field. Thunderfoots busted videos for have been so amazingly
enlightening. That’s the definition of education: sweeping away all the
hearsay bullshit and throwing a light of facts and science on the topic. It’s
something I couldn’t live without.

However, this changes life in a negative way. It’s not just that YouTube is
pumping out more videos that you would enjoy, it’s that YouTube is now pumping
out more video content than you can watch which is vitally important. You have
no choice but to be watching YouTube in your free time. It makes you a slave
to the video feed. Not because you’re addicted, but because it’s the most
effective way to build your information web. The economics demand that you be
watching all the time. It’s another step in the direction of people being
hacked into the matrix hive mind all the time because without the matrix hive
mind one will only be left behind.

------
type0
Applied Science, Ben Eater

------
erikpukinskis
Bonsai/tree channels: Nigel Saunders, Masteryo, Bonsai Mirai, Heron's Bonsai,
Arborist Blair Glenn

Boatbuilding: Acorn to Arabella, SV Seeker, Sampson Boat Co

Home building: Kris Harbour, Essential Craftsman, Matt Risinger, Matthew
Cremona

Cooking: Pasta Grannies, Cheap Lazy Vegan, Maangchi, Alex the French Guy

Astronomy: Anton Petrov

Coder vlogs: ThinMatrix, Jonathan Blow

Esoteric Knowledge: Rev Jonathan Barlow Gee

------
Havoc
Found linus tech tips surprisingly entertaining.

e.g. Their episodes attempting to watercool 6 powerful PCs on a giant
watercooling loop

------
countryqt30
Michael Stark Investing - to learn about long-term & professional investing

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJetbEO3QGCosQHb_43jVNg/fea...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJetbEO3QGCosQHb_43jVNg/featured?disable_polymer=1)

------
cs_gator
Throwing in some random favorites : Kento bento ( amazing bank heist, war,
world politics vids )

3blue1brown (math)

brothersGreenEats ( cooking )

codingtrain

------
vict00ms
'JHS Pedals', 'shnobel', 'JLeonardJ', and 'Mike Hermans' all have great
content about guitar pedals, effects, etc.

[Note: Even if you're not a guitarist, JHS's "The First Guitar Effects Ever"
is an interesting watch.]

------
throwaway8879
Food Wishes, Laura in the Kitchen, Bon Appetit, Tasty, Munchies, Pasta
Grannies, Maangchi

~~~
cladari
I'd add Americas Test Kitchen - independent testing of kitchen appliances and
basics. Recipe how to's after extensive testing. Good cooking tips.

------
smoorman1024
PBS Eons for Paleontology and Anthropology -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzR-
rom72PHN9Zg7RML9EbA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCzR-rom72PHN9Zg7RML9EbA)

------
CristianMezei
Try Smartereveryday. Love Dustin to hell.
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6107grRI4m0o2-emgoDnAA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6107grRI4m0o2-emgoDnAA)

------
Pyrhos
_Tech channels for keeping up to date_ : LinusTechTips, Techlinked, Science
Studio

 _Tech channels that go in-depth on various topics_ : GamersNexus, Actually
Hardcore Overclocking, Computerphile, LiveOverflow

 _Math_ :

3Blue1Brown

 _History_ :

Shadiversity, The Armchair Historian

 _Futurism_ :

Isaac Arthur

 _Politics_ :

Aydin Paladin

 _Videogames_ :

Bellular News, Digital Foundry

 _Electronics_ :

EEVBlog

 _Guns and other weapons_ :

hickok45, ForgottenWeapons

------
MrLeap
Accursed Farms is the best gaming related channel I'm subscribed to. For
whatever reason I think his series, Game Dungeon, is the best thing on the
internet.

For engineering/machining - This Old Tony, AvE, Micheal Cthulhu

Watercolor by Shibasaki

------
sp101
Surprised not to see Computerphile mentioned so far:

[https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC9-y-6csu5WGm29I7JiwpnA](https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC9-y-6csu5WGm29I7JiwpnA)

------
mercurysmessage
Gaming & politics: Hbomberguy, Jim Sterling

Politics: Shaun, philosophytube, contrapoints

Food & Travel: Tabieats, mikey chen/strictly dumpling

Mountain Biking: seths bike hacks, bkxc

If you haven't checked out mountain biking youtube before I highly recommend
it!

------
subjectsigma
Will throw a shout out to bps.space, a channel about one guys quest to make a
business out of model rockets. I don't think I've actually learned that much
about rocketry but the videos are awesome.

------
tarunkotia
Learn how to fix your car - Scotty Kilmer
[https://www.youtube.com/user/scottykilmer](https://www.youtube.com/user/scottykilmer)

------
bashy
Always enjoy watching ColdFusion -
[https://www.youtube.com/user/coldfustion](https://www.youtube.com/user/coldfustion)

------
Jahak
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4xKdmAXFh4ACyhpiQ_3qBw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4xKdmAXFh4ACyhpiQ_3qBw)

------
youshy
Guitar:

\- Pete Thorn - amazing guy, although no lessons, he shows various effects and
stuff!

\- Ben Eller - His lesson about vibrato is a must-watch

\- Rick Beato - Just plain amazing

\- Adam Neely - If you want to delve REALLY deep into music theory

------
jrgp2040
Jayz2cents - lots of info and tutorials on custom PC water cooling. Last year
I heavily binged his videos and built a custom rig with a custom loop. It's
great fun.

------
jbarberu
Jackson Galaxy - How to be a better kitty father

Helpful Vancouver Vet - How to be a better kitty father

EricTheCarGuy - DIY car stuff

Scotty Kilmer - DIY car stuff

50sKid - DIY car stuff

I Like To Make Stuff - Woodworking

Paul Sellers - Woodworking

Stumpy Nubs - Woodworking

Jason Turner - C++

------
sherlock_h
Wow. Thanks everyone for all these great suggestions. I guess I’ll have enough
content to watch for years to come. Definitely bookmarking this thread

------
AlchemistCamp
I've been inspired GoRails and Laracasts.

Outside of coding, I've enjoyed Day9, Marginal Revolution and various
interview shows with accomplished guests.

------
KKPMW
My personal favorite is "closer to truth".

It touches on everything - math, biology, religion, philosophy, physics.

------
chupa-chups
Just read. More information, more compressed, easier to skip what you already
know. Now flame me :)

~~~
maerF0x0
This post is for those who have already chosen to use youtube. How about you
help us out with a Reading recommendation or a ask HN?

------
exabrial
* Paul Davids

* Adam Neely

* Veritasium

* Smarter Every Day

* AvE (only if you can laugh with a Drunk Canadian)

* Minute Physics

* SciShow

* Cody's Lab

~~~
fian
Hmmm based on the above list, you might also enjoy Up and Atom:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSIvk78tK2TiviLQn4fSHaw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSIvk78tK2TiviLQn4fSHaw)

------
imtringued
Ivan Miranda This Old Tony Skyentific James Bruton Peter Sripol Marco Reps

------
postalrat
scanlime
[https://www.youtube.com/user/micahjd](https://www.youtube.com/user/micahjd)

------
rasz
honest manual labor/heavy machinery/repairs/fabrication - Andrew Camarata
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUujfNBK9uv3cIW-P5PX7vA/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUujfNBK9uv3cIW-P5PX7vA/videos?disable_polymer=1)

\----

fixing old junk/cars/bikes/engines - Mustie1
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mustie1/videos?disable_polymer=...](https://www.youtube.com/user/mustie1/videos?disable_polymer=1)

\----

fixing old electronic junk - The Post Apocalyptic Inventor
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDbWmfrwmzn1ZsGgrYRUxoA/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDbWmfrwmzn1ZsGgrYRUxoA/videos?disable_polymer=1)

\----

old technology deep dives - Technology Connections
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy0tKL1T7wFoYcxCe0xjN6Q/videos?disable_polymer=1)

Techmoan
[https://www.youtube.com/user/Techmoan/videos?disable_polymer...](https://www.youtube.com/user/Techmoan/videos?disable_polymer=1)

VWestlife
[https://www.youtube.com/user/vwestlife/videos?disable_polyme...](https://www.youtube.com/user/vwestlife/videos?disable_polymer=1)

\----

fixing electronics - The Workbench
[https://www.youtube.com/user/kore464/videos?disable_polymer=...](https://www.youtube.com/user/kore464/videos?disable_polymer=1)

CORE
[https://www.youtube.com/user/1servicecore/videos?disable_pol...](https://www.youtube.com/user/1servicecore/videos?disable_polymer=1)

Terabit Lab
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRRTfkRDKqsI9FSXP1sc4kw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRRTfkRDKqsI9FSXP1sc4kw/videos?disable_polymer=1)

Laptop.In.UA Videochannel
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIHSBp0MiQDV-b1dQuS_BfA/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIHSBp0MiQDV-b1dQuS_BfA/videos?disable_polymer=1)

Langeron.lg.ua
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2EQmypjuRR4oBYQICIEgCg/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2EQmypjuRR4oBYQICIEgCg/videos?disable_polymer=1)

Remonter
[https://www.youtube.com/user/MrMarigor/videos?disable_polyme...](https://www.youtube.com/user/MrMarigor/videos?disable_polymer=1)

STS Telecom
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC39yMXOL0ubFxLWwF1RwelA/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC39yMXOL0ubFxLWwF1RwelA/videos?disable_polymer=1)

iPad Rehab
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPjp41qeXe1o_lp1US9TpWA/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPjp41qeXe1o_lp1US9TpWA/videos?disable_polymer=1)

\----

welding aluminum - ПРАВКА,СВАРКА АЛЮМИНИЯ. Евгений Иванов
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_HZvxzC_PWvRKoFznYOfYw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_HZvxzC_PWvRKoFznYOfYw/videos?disable_polymer=1)

~~~
djmips
what! you've been spying at my YouTube account for ideas? heheh.

------
Razengan
Japanese Ammo With Misa

Khan Academy - Maths

Kurzgesagt - ??

are the ones I can think of right now.

------
person_of_color
Any good one for learning synths?

~~~
ElTejaso
Dylan Tallchief is pretty good:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIu2Fj4x_VMn2dgSB1bFyQA/fea...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIu2Fj4x_VMn2dgSB1bFyQA/featured)

------
joshschreuder
Some wide variety of picks for eclectic tastes :)

If you have any recommendations you think I'd enjoy please drop a reply.

============================

* LiveOverflow (security/hacking/CTFs)

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClcE-
kVhqyiHCcjYwcpfj9w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClcE-kVhqyiHCcjYwcpfj9w)

His Pwnie Island series is super fun and accessible for just about everyone
about how to apply hacking concepts to a networked video game, with more in-
depth other vids on smashing the stack, overflows, and lately, hacking JS
engine.

============================

* Tronics Fix (repairs)

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfOrKQtC1tDfGf_fFVb8pYw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfOrKQtC1tDfGf_fFVb8pYw)

He repairs broken consoles, especially modern eg. Switch / PS4 / XBone. If
you're interested in repairability / how these things work inside it's pretty
interesting.

============================

* Helpful Vancouver Vet (pets)

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtEnS6HGyK1oe71sxbJuhcw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtEnS6HGyK1oe71sxbJuhcw)

Tips on how to look after your pet, with a general focus on cats, occasionally
dogs.

============================

* People Make Games (gaming industry background stories)

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZB6V9fUov0Mx_us3MWWILg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZB6V9fUov0Mx_us3MWWILg)

Stories on the stuff that goes on behind the games. How Neopets was owned by
Scientologists. The history of a particular title. Shutdowns / layoffs at
Blizzard / Telltale.

============================

* Middle 8 (music)

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfeppgcy70ERp4gQrsYijsg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfeppgcy70ERp4gQrsYijsg)

Focus on particularly indie/alternative music - how influential albums were
made, how up and coming stars are changing the landscape

============================

* Marshall McGee (audio design)

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIoNgwHpavUi2UnC68cKgbw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIoNgwHpavUi2UnC68cKgbw)

He works for a AAA game developer. Focus on how to create engaging sound
design, with a lean towards gaming, but also dipping into TV and movie audio
design

============================

* Modern Vintage Gamer (emulation/DRM/anti-piracy)

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjFaPUcJU1vwk193mnW_w1w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjFaPUcJU1vwk193mnW_w1w)

Vids go into detail on how different consoles, arcade boards etc.
implement(ed) DRM and anti-piracy measures. Also works on his own homebrew
stuff, so some vids on that like getting Diablo running on Switch.

============================

* Summoning Salt (speedrun history)

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtUbO6rBht0daVIOGML3c8w](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtUbO6rBht0daVIOGML3c8w)

Pick a game and run through the history of speedrunning a particular category
in that game. How the record has progressed over time, major breakthroughs,
glitches and the stories behind the records.

